

New React DevTools Beta - clessg
http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/08/03/new-react-devtools-beta.html

======
DigitalSea
I am super stoked they now have a Firefox compatible version. The React team
have been working very hard and it shows. I've been working with React for
about a year now, building an application using React Native and the libraries
and tools are absolutely solid, something other libraries and frameworks are
definitely missing.

------
jlas
Gotta admit, one of the things the React team is handing better than Angular
is UX, usability, and general newbie-adoption. This looks very polished and
useful.

------
VeryVito
This is really nice, and it's great to see a non-Chrome version, too (working
great in Firefox so far). Chrome often gets all the love (and is a great
choice) for new dev tool extensions, but many of our clients -- for one reason
or another -- can't/won't use Google's browser on intranet-based solutions.
It's nice to be able to test/debug on more than one browser (Some of us still
have to party like it's 1999).

------
namuol
Does this version support a better debug view of Immutable.js props/state?

~~~
spicyj
We'd like to add optional support for this in the future. It should be much
easier to do with the rewritten architecture.

~~~
petewailes
Awesome. Any idea what sort of timeline we're looking at with this? If weeks,
I'll wait. If we're thinking months, I'll look at patching that in myself.

------
petewailes
If anyone is wondering how to get it working, unpack it into a folder with
your favourite unpacking thing, enable developer mode in chrome://extensions,
and use Load unpacked extension to install.

Should fix the "not a chrome webstore whatever nonsense" notice you get.

------
jxm262
> The Side Pane.. > Right-click to store a prop/state value as a global
> variable

I could see this being pretty useful. Can't wait to try it out :)

------
plaguuuuuu
Chrome seems to uninstall the extension on boot 'cause it's not on the web
store.

------
rmason
Both github.io and github.com are down here, least in Michigan and that's a
first for me.

